# Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?



## barschkönig (20. Oktober 2010)

Hy ich habe schon in vielen Foren gelesen das dort oft diskutiert wird ob selbstgefangene Fische als Katzenfutter enden sollten.
Und ob dies eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fangs ist?

Was meint ihr dazu?
Sollte man selbstgefangene Fische als Katzenfutter verwenden?

Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Sollte man selbstgefangene Fische als Katzenfutter verwenden?



Klar, warum nicht, wenn es der Katze schmeckt. Ich habe meiner Katze öfter mal einen kleinen Fisch gefangen. Das war immer ein Fest für sie.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Hi,
warum nicht , erfordert etwas Arbeit aber ist auf jeden Fall günstig.
Kochen , entgräten und mit Reis mischen.
Auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als monatelang einfrieren und anschließend in den Müll schmeißen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Manchmal gebe ich auch unserer Katze mal ´n Stück Fisch wenn was beim Ausnehmen abgeschnitten wird. Oder wenn ich mal nen "Köderfisch" gefangen habe, die nehme ich auch manchmal mit, und gebe die der Katze, da freut se sich

Aber nur zum Katzenfutter fangen annen Fluss setzen, ne, da geh ich lieber in den Supermarkt und kauf das Futter und lass mir den "hart verdienten" Fisch selbst schmecken.

MFG
Timo


----------



## zanderman111 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Nö, finde ich überhaupt nicht. Egal was es für Fische sind. Das sollte ich mir als Angler vorher überlegen, was ich mitnehme. Und selbst "Köderfische" (rotauge/-feder, etc) schmecken in Sauer eingelegt richtig klasse. Das kann doch nicht für die Katz sein#d#d

Gruß Kay


----------



## HD4ever (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

für meinen Kater damals waren die Filetierreste immer ein Gedicht ...
extra Fische hab ich für den nicht gefangen - aber warum sollen die nicht auch mal nen Köderfisch ab bekommen .... #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum nicht , erfordert etwas Arbeit aber ist auf jeden Fall günstig.
> Kochen , entgräten und mit Reis mischen.
> Auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als monatelang einfrieren und anschließend in den Müll schmeißen.
> Gruß Udo



Wieso so einen Aufwand, nix mit ausnehmen oder so, definitiv auch kein kochen, außer man hat mit würmern Probs. Fisch im ganzen vors Maul halten und weg sind sie


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Mein Kater bekommt auch ab und an nen Barsch. 
Der weiß schon genau Bescheid wenn ich vom angeln komme. Und wartet dann brav bis ich das Filet von der Haut schneide. Aber dann gibts aber kein halten mehr :k 
Ja ich weiß....verwöhntes Katzenvieh :q
Habs auch schon im ganzen probiert, aber da geht er nicht ran. Und das obwohl er Mäuse mit allem drum und dran verputzt |rolleyes

Aber angeln nur "für die Katz" kommt nicht in Frage. Letzten Sonntag gabs von 11 Barschen einen für den Kater.


----------



## Esoxfreund (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Wenn mal ein Köfi über bleibt, ist doch eine gute Sache.
meine Katze würde 10 Ukelleis verputzen, sie verträgt aber nur 2


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Was habt ihr für Katzen???
Werde nur vorwurfsvoll angeschaut, wenn ich meinen WG-Mitbewohnern mal 'nen Fisch hinhalte. Anschließend kratzen die auf dem Boden; ihr wisst, was das heißen soll.
Fisch wird nur in natürlicher Form akzeptiert, also aus der Whiskas Dose.
Die einzige Ausnahme waren die Goldfische in Nachbars Garten. Selbstgefangen waren die wohl auch lecker.


----------



## zesch (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

unser Kater liebt Bauchlappen vom Zander......+ Makrele + Scholle

alles andere vom/n Fisch/en lässt er stehen, lediglich ein Nase rümpfen

bekomme ich dafür...

Komme ich mit Zander nachhause bin ich sein bester Freund !

Hecht + Barsch werden nur probiert und als "minderwertig" vom Kater abgewiesen...

Weissfische..... ich werde nur angeguckt, als ob ich ihn vergiften wolle....

Unsere alte Katzendame weiss garnichts mit "Gourmet - Frischfisch" anzufangen + ignoriert sämtliche "Küchengetue" beim Fische ausnehmen
und warten ganz entspannt auf die nächste Dosenöffnung...

Für mich ganz klar : Wer einen Gourmet - Tiger zuhause hat

füttert ihn auch mit Fischabfällen....

Gruß
zesch


----------



## herrdestümpels (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Ich bin froh wenn ich mit meinen Fischen heil bis zur küche komm.
Sobald meine katze riecht, dass ein frischer fisch in der nähe ist, ist die nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
Mittlerweile hat sie mich so weit gebracht, dass ich ihr immer noch einen kleinen Fisch mitbring.


----------



## barschkönig (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Also ich nehm auch mal alte Köfis mit die schon am Haken waren die frisst sie dann. Aber extra Angeln zu gehen nur damit man das Katzenfutter spart kommt bei mir auch nicht in Frage.
Ich kenne Gewässer bei uns da angeln manche Angler nur um die Katzen zu füttern, meist sind es im Herbst Barsche die noch nicht mal 20 cm groß sind#d


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ich kenne Gewässer bei uns da angeln manche Angler nur um die Katzen zu füttern, meist sind es im Herbst Barsche die noch nicht mal 20 cm groß sind#d



So ähnlich ungläubig hab ich letztens auch geschaut, als ich in Breege (Rügen) am Hafen Barsche geangelt hab und der Opa neben mir seinen Eimer mit Barschfritten gefüllt hat |uhoh:
Als ich dann die ersten mittleren Barsche gelandet hatte und sie wieder releasen wollte, meinte der, ich solle sie doch in seinen Eimer schmeissen. Er verfüttere seine Barsche alle an die Hühner #d


----------



## barschkönig (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> So ähnlich ungläubig hab ich letztens auch geschaut, als ich in Breege (Rügen) am Hafen Barsche geangelt hab und der Opa neben mir seinen Eimer mit Barschfritten gefüllt hat |uhoh:
> Als ich dann die ersten mittleren Barsche gelandet hatte und sie wieder releasen wollte, meinte der, ich solle sie doch in seinen Eimer schmeissen. Er verfüttere seine Barsche alle an die Hühner #d


 
Ja bei uns sind das auch eher ältere Leute die das machen, die Angeln dann mit Wurm auf die kleinen Barsche und schmeißen die in den Eimer ohne sie Tot zu machen|gr:


----------



## wobbler68 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Hallo

Wenn ich mir Fisch brate muß ich für meine beiden etwas mit braten ,sonst habe ich keine ruhe beim essen.

Deshalb bekommen die beiden meist leicht zu fangende Döbel(40-50cm)oder 2-3 Weisfische(min.20cm)ungewürtzt aber gebraten und grätenfrei.


Ach ja ich habe 2 Hunde (Jack Russel,Border Colli mix).

Gruß
       Alex


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Aber extra Angeln zu gehen nur damit man das Katzenfutter spart kommt bei mir auch nicht in Frage.



Hast du eine Idee, woraus Katzenfutter sonst so hergestellt wird? Der Angler als Selbstversorger bzw. als Versorger seines Stubentigers, das hat doch was romatisch Lebenspraktisches.#6



LocalPower schrieb:


> Er verfüttere seine Barsche alle an die Hühner #d



Tja interessant. Wenn das Hühnereiweiß hochwertiger ist, als das Fischeiweiß, dann hat er die Barsche sozusagen veredelt. Dazu müsste man mal einen Oekotrophologen befragen. 
Hühner fressen aber auch alles.


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Tja interessant. Wenn das Hühnereiweiß hochwertiger ist, als das Fischeiweiß, dann hat er die Barsche sozusagen veredelt. Dazu müsste man mal einen Oekotrophologen befragen.
> Hühner fressen aber auch alles.



Vor allem sollen die Eier solcher Hühner penetrant nach Fisch schmecken, hab ich mir sagen lassen  :v


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Vor allem sollen die Eier solcher Hühner penetrant nach Fisch schmecken, hab ich mir sagen lassen  :v


edit: ne dass lassen wir mal lieber..


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Vor allem sollen die Eier solcher Hühner penetrant nach Fisch schmecken, hab ich mir sagen lassen  :v



Unsere Fischabfälle bekommen i.d.R. auch die Hühner. Wenn man es da nicht übertreibt ist das geschmacklich kein Problem.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Unsere Fischabfälle bekommen i.d.R. auch die Hühner. Wenn man es da nicht übertreibt ist das geschmacklich kein Problem.



Hi,
hier in NL werden die Hühner wohl ausschließlich mit Fischabfällen gefüttert :q
Eier kaufen wir uns nur noch beim Bauern , keine Ahnung was der füttert , aber die Eier schmecken nicht nach Fisch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Waldemar (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

hier ein auszug aus dem fischereigesetz meklemburg vorpmmern.
siehe §12 abs. 3.
da ist schon mal die sinnvolle verwertung gesetzlich geregelt. 
*§ 12*

*Verbote*




(1) Es ist verboten, bei der Fischerei
Schusswaffen, Speere, Harpunen, Schlingen, künstliche Köder mit feststehendem Mehrfachhaken oder andere verletzende Geräte mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken,
Sprengstoffe oder ähnlich wirkende Stoffe,
betäubende Mittel und Methoden mit Ausnahme der erlaubten Elektrofischerei oder
Mittel und Verfahren, die geeignet sind, Fische zu vergiften,
anzuwenden oder an oder auf einem Gewässer fangbereit mitzuführen. Die obere Fischereibehörde kann auf Antrag Ausnahmen für wissenschaftliche Zwecke zulassen.



(2) Verboten sind ferner
die Durchführung von Wettfischveranstaltungen sowie
die Verwendung lebender Köderfische.
Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. Als sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als* Nahrungsmittel für* *Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch*. Ausnahmen von Satz 1 Nr. 2 kann die obere Fischereibehörde auf Antrag zulassen, wenn es für die Ausübung der berufsmäßigen Fischerei zwingend erforderlich ist.





ich glaub am ende muß dass jeder selbst wissen.
wenn bei mir mal einige dorschfillets etwas länger in der truhe waren und neuer fisch gefangen wurde, giebts fillets auch für die mullen|supergri.


----------



## Macker (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Also unser jetziger Kater frist höchstens mal ein Stück geräucherte Makrele.
Aber die Katze die wir vorher hatten hat sich für den Fisch garnicht Intresiert aber wenn das erste Dorschfilet Sauber war hat sie sofort Intresse bekundet.
Das hat sie dann auch in Würfeln bekommen.
Sie hat aber nur Rohes Dorschfilet in Würfeln gefressen.
Da sie 25 Jahre alt geworden ist scheint es Ihr auch gut bekommen zu sein.
Ach ja die Lieblingsspeise unseres jetzigen Katers ist Möhrensalat.
Der wird dann wohl 100.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## micha84 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Ich kann dieses gerede von "Welchen Fisch nehme ich mit und welchen nicht" noch weniger kann ich verstehen wieso man Fische fängt und die wieder rauslässt....

In meiner Familie der wo einen Angelschein hat (mein Bruder und Onkel aber bald ich auch) nimmt JEDEN Fisch mit wo an dem Haken hängt. Dieses Jahr hat mein Onkel einen 8kg Karpfen gefangen da gab es ein Familienfest und jeder ist satt geworden, der Fische hat echt super geschmeckt obwohl viele die These aufstellen das alte Fische nicht schmeckt was nicht stimmt!!!! Auch werden sehr gerne Brachsen und Güster bei uns gegessen wo viele Angler als Pest ansehen sehe ich und meine restliche Familie als einen Schmackhaften Fisch an. 
Wen mein Onkel von angeln zurückkommt hat er meist 50-70 Fische dabei, viele Rotfeder,Rotauge,Güster und Brachse da es auf den See als "Pest" angesehen wird kann man soviel mitnehmen wiviel man fängt. 
Wir bekommen meist die hälfte ab ein kleinerer Fisch bekommt IMMER mein Kater ab der Filitiere ich und Ziehe alle Gräten und der kleine Sibirische Waldkater freut sich immer über frische Beute aber auch Hunde LIEBEN den Fisch wen keine Gräte drin sind.

Ich bekomme schon einen Anfall wen ich im Angelunterricht höre "der Fisch ist nicht Schmackhaft" man kann nicht jeden tag Forelle oder Zander landen dan ist mir eine Brachse lieber als ich ganzen Tag nichts fange. 
Ich werde aufjedenfall wen ich meinen Angelschein habe jeden fisch anlanden und Gesetzlich vorgehen wen der Fisch mindestmas entspricht wird er sofort mitgenommen dafür angle ich!!!


----------



## barschkönig (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



micha84 schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses gerede von "Welchen Fisch nehme ich mit und welchen nicht" noch weniger kann ich verstehen wieso man Fische fängt und die wieder rauslässt....
> 
> In meiner Familie der wo einen Angelschein hat (mein Bruder und Onkel aber bald ich auch) nimmt JEDEN Fisch mit wo an dem Haken hängt. Dieses Jahr hat mein Onkel einen 8kg Karpfen gefangen da gab es ein Familienfest und jeder ist satt geworden, der Fische hat echt super geschmeckt obwohl viele die These aufstellen das alte Fische nicht schmeckt was nicht stimmt!!!! Auch werden sehr gerne Brachsen und Güster bei uns gegessen wo viele Angler als Pest ansehen sehe ich und meine restliche Familie als einen Schmackhaften Fisch an.
> Wen mein Onkel von angeln zurückkommt hat er meist 50-70 Fische dabei, viele Rotfeder,Rotauge,Güster und Brachse da es auf den See als "Pest" angesehen wird kann man soviel mitnehmen wiviel man fängt.
> ...


 
Sehr interessant aber es geht ja hier in dem Thread eher über Katzen als über C&R|rolleyes


----------



## Alpinestars (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Moin
Hätte mal ne Frage, kann ich der Katze meiner Freundin unbedeklich nen ganzen (kleinen) Fisch geben ohne das ich angst haben muss das sie an den Greten erstickt???


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Natürlich ist es in Ordnung (sinnvolle Verwertung), wenn man als Angler seine Beute mit "Familienmitgliedern" teilt,ob dies nun Katze, Hund, oder auch zweibeinige Member sind!
Die schönsten Katzen und wahrscheinlich auch gesündesten, habe ich mal bei einem Fischer an einem Holsteinischen See gesehen.
Die haben einen schon verfolgt,wenn man mit Senke oder Angelzeug in
Richtung Steg ging!
Wat fürn Quatsch wenn ich hier höre,dass man eventuell soner Mietze das
Fischlein filletiert.Meistens sind die ja so verwöhnt,dass die mit richtiger
Nahrung nichts mehr anzufangen wissen,vor lauter Witzekat!

Taxidermist


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn sich ne Katze aus Nachbars Gartenteich nen Goldfisch angelt, sind dort auch Gräten drin und die Katze frisst ihn ohne zu ersticken



richtig, zumal ungekochte Gräten zum einen wesentlich labiler sind und zum anderen mehr Nährstoffe enthalten 

Daher immer für die Suppe die Gräten auskochen, auch wen man nur Filets reinhaut. Da geht auch immer im Sachen Geschmack was.


----------



## Macker (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Mit dem Verwöhnt gebe Ich dir recht.
Aber für unsere Katze hatten Fische nichts die hat sie mit dem Arsch nicht angeschaut nur Filet happen.
Aber es Stimmt natürlich die hat mann selber "versaut".

Gruß Jörg


----------



## barschkönig (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Meine Katze bekommt auch Reste vom geräucherten Fisch, das liebt sie auch.:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Meine Katze bekommt auch Reste vom geräucherten Fisch, das liebt sie  auch.

Vielleicht solltet ihr so was besser lassen,denn Katzen kriegen es im Alter gern an den Nieren und dieses ganze gewürzte Zeugs,Räucherfisch ist gewürzt/gesalzen, ist sicher nicht gut!
Wenns denn nur ab und zu so was gibt, mag dass nichts ausmachen,aber sicher wenns regelmäßig gefüttert wird.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Macker schrieb:


> Mit dem Verwöhnt gebe Ich dir recht.
> Aber für unsere Katze hatten Fische nichts die hat sie mit dem Arsch nicht angeschaut nur Filet happen.
> Aber es Stimmt natürlich die hat mann selber "versaut".
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Ja ja , das Tier erzieht den Mensch.
Kommt mir stark bekannt vor...mit Blick auf meinen Kater..


----------



## barschkönig (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Meine Katze bekommt auch Reste vom geräucherten Fisch, das liebt sie auch.
> 
> Vielleicht solltet ihr so was besser lassen,denn Katzen kriegen es im Alter gern an den Nieren und dieses ganze gewürzte Zeugs,Räucherfisch ist gewürzt/gesalzen, ist sicher nicht gut!
> Wenns denn nur ab und zu so was gibt, mag dass nichts ausmachen,aber sicher wenns regelmäßig gefüttert wird.
> ...


 

Ist nicht regelmäßig Ab und zu mal wenn geräuchert wird:m


----------



## strawinski (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

dann macht hegefischen endlich sinn


----------



## LocalPower (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



strawinski schrieb:


> dann macht hegefischen endlich sinn



Und ab mit den Eimern ins Tierheim :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Unsere Katzen fressen keinen Thunfisch aus der Dose und auch keinen frischen gefangenen Fisch.
Auch der Teller auf dem Tisch bleibt unberührt.

So ist es bei Stubenkatzen, die kein Bezug zu anderer Nahrung haben, als Ihr Trocken und Nassfutter.

Bin Froh drüber, es kann schon nerven, wenn man seine Hähnchekeule oder sein Fischfilet vor der Katze verteidigen muss.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Wer (freiwillig?) teilt, muss ja nicht verteidigen.Die Zeremonie ist schon geil, wenn der Braten auf den Teller kommt; eine sitzt links von mir, eine rechts,... und wenn ich schnell genug bin, gehört mir immerhin jeder 3te Bissen |rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

stimmt, meine hatten fisch auch verschmäht


----------



## barschkönig (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*

Meine Katze lebt ja nicht in der Wohnung sondern draußen wenn man da mal einen Grillabend macht bekommt man sie auch nicht mehr los. 
Meist läuft sie unten zwischen die Beine lang und jault|bla: bis sie was kriegt


----------



## zesch (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es in Ordnung (sinnvolle Verwertung), wenn man als Angler seine Beute mit "Familienmitgliedern" teilt,ob dies nun Katze, Hund, oder auch zweibeinige Member sind!
> Die schönsten Katzen und wahrscheinlich auch gesündesten, habe ich mal bei einem Fischer an einem Holsteinischen See gesehen.
> Die haben einen schon verfolgt,wenn man mit Senke oder Angelzeug in
> Richtung Steg ging!
> ...


 
Letzters nennt man Schaukochen für die Katze....

+ Sind wir selber schuld, aber wir lieben unsere Katzen...

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Herbert48 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Meine Katze bekommt auch Reste vom geräucherten Fisch, das liebt sie auch.:vik:


Geräucherter Fisch ist aber gesalzen, dass ist nicht gut für Katzen und kann zu Nierenproblemen führen.
Und bevor mir meine Katzen den letzten Goldfisch aus dem Gartenteich holen, bringe ich denen lieber Rotaugen, Ukelei oder mal einen kleinen Döbel mit.
Die Fische bekommen die Katzen so wie sie sind und sie sind ganz wild darauf.


----------



## barschkönig (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gefangene Fische als Katzenfutter?*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Geräucherter Fisch ist aber gesalzen, dass ist nicht gut für Katzen und kann zu Nierenproblemen führen.
> Und bevor mir meine Katzen den letzten Goldfisch aus dem Gartenteich holen, bringe ich denen lieber Rotaugen, Ukelei oder mal einen kleinen Döbel mit.
> Die Fische bekommen die Katzen so wie sie sind und sie sind ganz wild darauf.


 
Wir füttern ja nicht Kiloweise und bis jetzt gab es noch keine Probleme, mein Kater war schon immer eine Draußenkatze da hat sie schon sachen gefressen|bigeyes


----------

